# Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu*



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

Huhu!



...ich weiß nicht was es für welche sind..aber sie quaken..zumindest der hier
 



...und der Zweite 



gruss antje


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hallo Antje,

wart's erst mal mal ab, bis das laute gequake los geht, wenn du grad einschlafen willst.......


----------



## Fluni81 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Huhu Olli!
Kein Problem, das Schlafzimmerfenster geht zur andren Seite des Hauses
gruss antje


----------



## uweg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hallo,

interessant, weil die Balzzeit aller __ Braunfrösche schon längst vorüber ist.

M.E. ist es ein __ Grasfrosch. Dessen Laichzeit ist aber schon längst vorüber.

Im Juni quaken eigentlich nur noch die Wasserfrösche und der laubfrosch.

VG

UG


----------



## ollifrog (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hi,

dieser __ Grasfrosch dürfte aber nicht so laut sein...
das schlechte Wetter hat wohl deren Rhythmus durcheinander gebracht...in meinem Teich wartet dieser Bursche(__ Erdkröte) auch schon seit März auf seine Angebetete:
 
Seine Kollegen sind auch erst seit 2 Wochen abgewandert...wundert mich sehr, die letzten Jahre sind sie im März für höchst. 2-3Wo. dageblieben und wurden dann nicht mehr gesehen.

LG


----------



## uweg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

durch den kalten Mai ist einiges bei den Amphibien bezüglich Laichzeit durcheinader gekommen.

UG


----------



## Fluni81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

..das kommt aber hin mit __ Grasfrosch..die Rufe klangen auch eher wie ein lautes Knurren


----------



## ollifrog (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Kannst uns glauben, ist ein __ Grasfrosch mit typischer Färbung. Gibt nämlich die verschiedensten Färbungen, wo man wirklich erst beim 2.Hinsehen ihn als Grasfrosch erkennt...In unserer Umgebung gibt es vielmals diese dunkle Färbung:
 
Wenn dir das Knurren des Grasfrosches schon zu laut ist, hoffe ich für dich, dass sich kein Wasser- oder Laubfrosch in deinen Teich verirrt 
Wenns am Wochenende warm wird, könnte es ja langsam mal mit den Grünfröschen losgehen...

LG Olli


----------



## Fluni81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

..hab grad ein schönes Bild von ihm hinbekommen..hab beide noch gesehn..einer hat wieder gequakt..nöö, zu laut ist mir das nicht..ich mag das wohl hören


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Servus Antje

Ein sehr schönes Bild 

Vielleicht noch ein bisserl in die Knie gehen oder gar liegend 

So Aug in Aug 

Es wäre der Wahnsinn 

Und ...

Ich vermisse das "Gequacke" ..... aber ohne Wasser .....


----------



## Testpilot (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Ich habe auch 4-5 __ Frösche aber die quaken nicht, sie wissen was ihnen dann blüht, da brauch dieser auch gar nicht so lieb gucken


----------



## Fluni81 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



Digicat schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ein bisserl in die Knie gehen oder gar liegend




..ich lag doch schon halb im Wasser1

..hab noch eins...


----------



## Horst T. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hallo zusammen, wie " finden " __ Frösche eigentlich in den Teich 
Zur Situation : Ich bin nun seit 3 Wochen hier oben in St. Peter Ording zur Kur. 
Ich habe unseren  Teich vor der Abreise neu gemacht, also richtig, Folie, Wasser Pflanzen eigentlich alles raus und erneuert. Der Teich wurde im Rahmen den meine Haushaltsvorsitzenden genehmigt hat verößert, eigentlich nur vertieft  also nicht wirklich viel größer. Und nun rief sie mich gerade an und es war im Hintergrund deutliches Froschgequake zu hören, seit heute ist der Untermieter da...
Ich muss dazu sagen das wir in einer Siedlung mit mehreren Zweifam. Häusern wohnen, zwischen den Häusern sind die Gärten und so schallt das gequake schön durch die Siedlung. Wie haben aber den einzigen Teich weit und breit....Also..wie ist der Frosch in den Teich gekommen ....


----------



## Testpilot (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

hehe, das ist bei mir auch so. Es dauerte seinerzeit gut zwei Tage da war der erste Frosch da. Ich denke mal die richen das Wasser. Ich habe zwar einen großen See in der Umgebung (ca 2-3km entfernt) ob die Jungs aber wegen meinem kleinen Teich diesen extra verlassen glaube ich kaum


----------



## MarioNino (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



Digicat schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das "Gequacke" ..... aber ohne Wasser .....



Hast keine Frau daheim, die rumquakt? *duckundrenn*


----------



## ollifrog (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hier noch mal die "dunklen"Grasfrösche und mittendrin ein heller mit normaler Färbung:
 
War ganz schön was los, an diesem warmen Märztag. Der kleine Waldweiher schien viel zu klein für die Masse an Paarungsverrückten...2Wochen später war der Spuk vorbei und kein einziger Geselle mehr zu sehen...Für den regen Besuch war der abgelegte Laich aber ein wenig dürftig...letztes Jahr wo es bei weiten wärmer war, war mind. 3xso viel Laich abgelegt. Übrigens geistern in diesem Weiher auch schon 2-3 gefräßige Goldfische rum :evil


----------



## ollifrog (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hallo Antje,

dein 2.Bild zeigt aber diesmal ne __ Erdkröte...

LG Olli


----------



## Fluni81 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



ollifrog schrieb:


> Hallo Antje,
> 
> dein 2.Bild zeigt aber diesmal ne __ Erdkröte...
> 
> LG Olli





Ah, dann hab ich zwei verschiedene drin..ich dachte, das sei der Gleiche der da so rumquakt..ich hab das Bürofenster grad auf..er quakt schon wieder rum


edit:

Schade, wenn sie wirklich in meinem Teich laichen..dann wird das mit Fischbesatz wohl nicht überleben, oder?!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

es geht doch nichts über die richtige tarnung


----------



## Fluni81 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> es geht doch nichts über die richtige tarnung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 65677





Ooooh, der hat ja ne tolle Farbe


----------



## Wild (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Hallo,
ich hätte auch noch ein sehr interessantes Froschfoto 
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

Servus Norbert

Super ... 

Gefällt mir 

Schade das er auf der Ufermatte sitzt und nicht auf richtigen Substrat/Erdreich ... das tut aber der fotografischen Leistung keinen abbruch


----------



## ollifrog (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



> Schade, wenn sie wirklich in meinem Teich laichen..dann wird das mit Fischbesatz wohl nicht überleben, oder?!



Ja, mit Fischbesatz wird es sehr schwer für die kleinen Kaulis...Für die Grasfroschquappen besonders. Die Erdkrötenquappen besitzen einem Bitterstoff wovon die Fische nicht so gerne kosten. Die Grasfroschquappen können sich dagegen nicht so wehren.
In meinem Fischbesetzten Teich versuche ich den Laich ein wenig mit einem Netz zu schützen, damit die Goldfische nicht so leicht rankommen. Ein Vorteil haben die Quappen des Grasfrosches im Gegensatz zu denen der __ Erdkröte doch: Sie entwickeln sich schneller und sind nach paar Wo.(es sei denn es ist so kalt wie die letzten Wo.)wieselflink u.sind nicht mehr so schnell zu schnappen. Na dann freu dich an deiner Artenvielfalt!

LG Olli


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**

..die __ Erdkröte fühlt sich so wohl, das sie wohl bleiben mag..allerdings dachte ich immer, die __ Kröten quaken nicht..den Kumpel hier hab ich aber eindeutig schon quaken sehn


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



Fluni81 schrieb:


> .quaken sehn:



Gesehen oder gehört??? Für mich ein ziemlicher Unterschied


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Seit heute Mittag quakt es auch bei uns *freu**



blumenelse schrieb:


> Gesehen oder gehört??? Für mich ein ziemlicher Unterschied



..auch gesehn

..und noch ein paar von heute Abend...


----------



## Pidder54 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Moin,
auch ich habe gestern diesen kleinen Kerl in unserem Fischteich entdeckt:


 
Und ich dachte, dass bei Fischbesatz keine kommen.
LG Pidder


----------

